# SCB Stingray Widebody - Gun Boats



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Had a chance to go play w these two amazing boats on the Rio Grande.


SCB Factory


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

more


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Pretty bad arse, only the best for our Texas leo's. Any noticeable differences with the different engine set ups? Is there another one with XS's on it?


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Those are awesome.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

nice boats...picture 5 seems to be a little dangerous running that close to each other that fast!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

That is in the top 10 of the coolest things I have ever seen. Those are well done.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

Castaway2 said:


> nice boats...picture 5 seems to be a little dangerous running that close to each other that fast!


 *Shift Change !!!! *


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Im Headed South said:


> Pretty bad arse, only the best for our Texas leo's. Any noticeable differences with the different engine set ups? Is there another one with XS's on it?


wondering the same with engine set ups


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

From the pics both are verados


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Yellowfin and SCB, your speeding ticket money has been well spent. I would much rather be cruising on one of those with a machine gun than shooting radar on I-10.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

igo320 said:


> Yellowfin and SCB, your speeding ticket money has been well spent. I would much rather be cruising on one of those with a machine gun than shooting radar on I-10.


and i'd rather have them running down the rio protecting us then just anything . . . . .


----------



## short plank (Jul 26, 2014)

*what could happen*

quad 50's would be nice.
:hairout:


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

are they foam filled? looks top heavy. Hope they don't get into a shootout... wont take much to sink one. But you would have to be crazy to get into a gun fight with that machine gun pointing at you.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Excellent! Great job Eric.


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be down there on the 21st patrolling the river! Looking forward to riding in them and see what they can do!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I could have sworn that I saw that white dually pulling one of those bad boys down 59 last Sunday. It didn't have the weapons mounted but that thing was mean looking.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

saltwaterguy said:


> I will be down there on the 21st patrolling the river! Looking forward to riding in them and see what they can do!


Pics and video or it didn't happen (please)


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

jreynolds said:


> I could have sworn that I saw that white dually pulling one of those bad boys down 59 last Sunday. It didn't have the weapons mounted but that thing was mean looking.


I saw the same one on Sunday, the quick look I got looked like it had xs' s on it which is why asked about them. I believe Eric is building 5 of them in total at this point.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Friggin' bay boat with 600 ponies on the back! that has GOT to be fun to drive! lol

Anybody heard what the top end is on one of those boats equipped with twins?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

hmmm Eric, 

how fast do those things go with that weight? still 70+?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

God I'm glad they are on our side.


----------



## No Luck (Oct 25, 2012)

Ya, but will they fish? :cop:


----------



## saltwaterguy (Apr 22, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> Pics and video or it didn't happen (please)


I'm sure pics and video are in order!!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Needs more rod holders!


----------



## Wingspanner (Feb 6, 2014)

DPS should have bought these for $1 from the DOD. Probably would come with the M124's still mounted.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I saw these boats running in POC this evening, they were hauling *** through the pass and into saluria


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

I support this 100% while the rest of the world is going to **it, our coastline will be protected as best as it can be and at least they are spending our tax dollars locally. Im always happy to be stopped and searched and comply and Im glad they are stopping others to check status if suspicious...
POC could easily be a safe haven for a bunch of bad stuff going on and Id like to see some of the things cleaned up in town to make sure it stays a safe place to enjoy the fishing and beaches.


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

I glad DPS has the best equipment to fight the drug cartels at the border.
at least now their not out gunned.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

They could get all their money back by offering boat rides during the weekends. I'd pay $20 for a 10 minute ride!!!!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

X2 - especially if they let me pull the trigger on that .30 cal... I'd pay a lot more than that if I could....well, I won't finish that sentence.



whistlingdixie said:


> They could get all their money back by offering boat rides during the weekends. I'd pay $20 for a 10 minute ride!!!!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> They could get all their money back by offering boat rides during the weekends. I'd pay $20 for a 10 minute ride!!!!


No kidding, I'll supply the ammo!!!!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> They could get all their money back by offering boat rides during the weekends. I'd pay $20 for a 10 minute ride!!!!


I'm guessing you could burn more than $20 worth of gas in 10 minutes... LOL But it would be a fun 10 minutes!
:dance:


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Quackerbox said:


> No kidding, I'll supply the ammo!!!!


I will supply an ice chest full of beer and some bait or the captain's fave artie.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

Has the State bought these or are they just trying them out? Make a hell of a lot more sense than the Yellowfins anyway (and support Texas manufacturer, not Florida)


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Jerry-rigged said:


> I'm guessing you could burn more than $20 worth of gas in 10 minutes... LOL But it would be a fun 10 minutes!
> :dance:


I am confident you could probably load about 6 guys on the boat plus a driver and make $720 an hour doing rides.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

obergrafeter said:


> Has the State bought these or are they just trying them out? Make a hell of a lot more sense than the Yellowfins anyway (and support Texas manufacturer, not Florida)


They bought them, I believe Eric has a contract to supply 5 of them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Great to see texas boats guarding boarder. Well done eric!


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Greatness!!!!

>E


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher (May 7, 2010)

Those boats are SAWEEEEETT!! Its good to see our guys down there are well armed. Much rather my tax dollars go towards that than to buying cell phones for drug addicts with 6 kids on welfare.


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 29, 2014)

Very cool. There's been a couple of times during 4th of July weekends I might have wanted to borrow one!


----------

